# can you spot the fake?



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

these are supposed to be the same cigar- a part el. the one without the original band is the correct size i believe. am i missing something??? or is the original banded cigar a fake?


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

What is the size? The Partagas ELs should be the same size as the other piramides (Monte 2s, Upmann 2s, etc., etc.) in the Havana range.


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

the top one is 156mm, the correct piramide size... i'm not sure where the bottom one came from- i'll have to think on that awhile.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

What is the length on the bottom one? (difficult to tell exactly how different the two are from the picture)


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

here's another view with a tape measure... the smaller one is 150mm (w/original bands) and the other is 156mm. i'm pretty sure the original bands are authentic, but i can slide them off the cigar with ease. maybe real bands were put on fakes.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Even with the tape measure it looks to me like the top one goes past the 150mm mark on the bottom of the tape measaure (but this could just be my bad depth perception?). In any case, is it at all in the realm of possibility that the top cigar has dried out to some degree, therefore "contracting"? (this would explain the bands being able to slide off easily and possibly (and I say this only as a hypothetical explanation) contributing to the slight change in size?


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I think 6 mm would be in the "acceptable" range for variances. Especially considering they have made more of this vitola than just the original release. I don't think the cigar would "contract" over the length, though it would shrink if it was overly wet or dry. I've had Monte 2s in the same box that have varied by 6mm or less as well as had more or less of a taper than the others.


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

ok- thanks for your help. i think i'll smoke the short one tonite and see how it tastes. i've never seen such a large discrepancy before... but live and learn.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I think I'm gonna have to agree with Matt on this one considering all I can go by is the pictures.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

the one with the label turned over is real


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

well- i smoked the little one and... as terry hatcher said on her seinfeld episode: _They're real, and they're spectacular._

(but i think the little one has mm envy)


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i would cut off my right arm and hot glue it to my forehead to tap dat ass!

teri hatcher's ass that is


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

robmcd said:


> *(but i think the little one has mm envy) *


Don't we all...  :r


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

The rebanded one is definitely real.


----------



## shortsmoke (Dec 6, 2003)

you got that right. Terri Hatcher is way way hot.

I like the hidden band picture. Kinda a EL with an obscured El band.


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

Ahhh... Terri Hatcher.... huh? cigars?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Oh man, I'd like to smoke Terri Hatcher . . . huh, oops, thoughts getting away with me.

Back to cigar authenticity. Just want to add my .02 worth. Another way to check authenticity of cigars is by weight. Know this jeweler who's a cigar lover, carries a small pocket electronic balance that can measure to the 10th of a gram to weigh his cigars. While sizes can vary to some degree I hear that the weight of cigars (hence good cigar books like THE HAVANA CIGAR, by Charles del Tedesco, include the weight) varies within a much narrower range. This Jeweler I know will not smoke a supposed Havana if he finds its weight varying by more than 0.3-0.4 gm from its intended weight. Claims he's seen fakes with banana leaf in them (where the heck he gets his cigars when he's down in the islands, I don't know). Still, I think he has a novel way to check authenticity

MoTheMan


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

good idea Mo! i can weigh down to .001 cts here!


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

MoTheMan said:


> *
> Back to cigar authenticity. Just want to add my .02 worth. Another way to check authenticity of cigars is by weight.
> MoTheMan *


I've heard that there are weight specifications associated with each vitola, but I assume that's when they're freshly rolled.

Seems to me that the weight is going to vary based on age and humidity (considering that dissipating oils and moisture content have to play a part in the weight of a stick at any give time).

Older, drier cigars (such as those I like to smoke ) seem to weigh less than fresher, more humidified cigars of the same make and model.


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

I wonder about that weight thing also, I have heard of someone weighing them to find which ones may likely be plugged/overfilled, but I understood that being with a variance of a gram or two. I can't imagine how professional those rollers must be to get within a few tenths of a gram.

To be honest I don't even know what an average robusto weighs, I donated my last scale to the authorities years ago... Anyone have a copy of the Tedesco book, or a link to a table of weights? (This is just the thing for my obsession , my friends will laugh me out of the room when I tell them I'm getting a digital scale. for cigars


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

The ONLY real way to spot a fake, is by tasting it. If you can't spot a fake Havana by the taste, you should still be smoking Macanudos... LMAO!!! :r


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Matt is correct, taste is the only sure way to tell!

The weight of a cigar can vary so much so that time, moisture and technique make it impossible.

To put your mind at rest I just measured 8 Lanceros, 4 from 2000 and 4 from 2001. The 2000's weigh more that the 2001's by 1 whole gram within their own averages. Both groups varied in weight by as much as 3/4's of a gram, making the weight test in my book worthless. Just my too sense!!!

For referrence, the scale used was a RCBS powder scale for reloading ammo, very accurate!


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

cigartexan said:


> *
> 
> For referrence, the scale used was a RCBS powder scale for reloading ammo, very accurate! *


is that thing turbo charged?
(for reference, that's from my cousin vinny)


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

cigartexan said:


> *For referrence, the scale used was a RCBS powder scale for reloading ammo, very accurate! *


Yeah and I'm sure that's the only "powder" that's been weighed on there. LMAO!!!!:r :r :r


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

> Yeah and I'm sure that's the only "powder" that's been weighed on there. LMAO!!!!


and don't foget a nickle weighs exactly 5 grams....just for calibration purposes of course 

jimmy


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Matt R said:


> *Yeah and I'm sure that's the only "powder" that's been weighed on there. LMAO!!!!:r :r :r *


Never! I reload, not upload! :w


----------

